# 5D ("Mark I") + 600EX-RT Is this going to work?



## quietNaNny (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi, I am new here!  I've been browsing the forum for a few hours now but not many of you (if any!) still use EOS 5D. I do, for quite a few years now (I love it and it's still enough for me). I am a lover of daylight and have never been in need for a flash. Now I am and decided to buy one--thinking of the future possibility of upgrading camera body and creating a flash system. I read many reviews by people complaining on 580EX II exposure issues (rather the only other lamp I'm considering) and, on the other hand, many people love this lamp (mainly because of it's GN and master-ability). Anyways my question is: will 5D work with 600EX-RT? As far as I know it should (both devices use E-TTL II, the one limitation I learned so far is the limited number of flash groups that can be controlled by 5D connected to the 600ex but this won't be an issue for me now) -- if I mount the flash on a hot shoe or connect it to the body with OC-E3 off-camera shoe cord, but this seems limiting. So what about ST-E3-RT plus SR-N3 cable? Will this work? (I read 2nd curtain won't work wirelessly) Or maybe there is another way of connecting body to flash (inside, in a small studio) so that the total newbie to the strobists' world could learn lighting without being too much limited by the setup/gear? Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 8, 2012)

Put the ST-E3-RT on the hotshoe and the flash on a light stand. The downside (besides no groups, irrelevant with one slave) is that your max shutter speed will be 1/100 s, instead of 1/200 s. 

You don't need the SR-N3, necessarily - that's for triggering the camera shutter from a slaved flash.


----------



## quietNaNny (Aug 9, 2012)

1) So basically I should use this flash only mounted to the camera via hot shoe or a TTL cable, am I righ? (And they will make a "great couple"). 2) (If yes) Are there any other restrictions of the photographic nature (camera set to manual exposure doesn't work with the flash, I can't use the flash as a fill light, I can't freeze movement) and not pure technology (like number of slave units or... dunno...)? Thanks!


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 9, 2012)

Just get some cowboy triggers. Cheap and use the extra monies for more flashes.

I used the 5Dc for 6 years, skipped the MK2 and went into the mk3 recently. It really is a classic canon camera.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 9, 2012)

quietNaNny said:


> 1) So basically I should use this flash only mounted to the camera via hot shoe or a TTL cable, am I righ? (And they will make a "great couple"). 2) (If yes) Are there any other restrictions of the photographic nature (camera set to manual exposure doesn't work with the flash, I can't use the flash as a fill light, I can't freeze movement) and not pure technology (like number of slave units or... dunno...)? Thanks!



If you mount the 600EX-RT flash directly to the camera, you can set the unit to high-speed sync and shoot at any shutter speed. Manual exposure certainly works with the flash. I set my flash with the same parameters as what my camera has set, and do a "pre-flash" with the MFn button, reframe, and shoot. It'll also give you a distance from object either in ETTL or Manual. I often times will use expsosure braketing or compensation. My best advice is to, like I did, get out the manual and start doing the instructions like exercises out of a textbook. I learned the flash in about a day doing it this way. It'll take some time but well worth it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh crap!! I looked at RLPhoto's profile and thought you had a 5D3. You have a 5D.


----------

